

Your Optimizations Don't Apply to SSL Sites - cyounkins
http://autoref.com/blog/2013/04/03/ydiw-ssl-page-load-optimization/

======
ryetoasthumor
My name is Neil, I work as Biz Dev for AutoRef. If anyone has any questions or
comments about the site, I would be happy to field them.

